# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik vind het niet erg om naar de gynaecoloog te gaan

## Leontien

Veel vrouwen hebben wel eens of vaker de gynaecoloog een bezoek gebracht voor onderzoek, controle of operaties van de hormonale huishouding en/of geslachtsorganen. Sommige mannen zijn ook langs geweest bij de gynaecoloog, ofwel aan de zijlijn van zijn partner ofwel zelf voor onderzoek, controle of operatie.

In deze rubriek heb ik eerder een artikel geplaatst over een bezoek aan de gynaecoloog. Ze hadden een enquete gehouden over hoe men dit vindt. Er werd echter alleen door vrouwen gestemd. Nu wil ik een enquete houden onder de MediCity-lezers. Vrouwen en mannen kunnen stemmen.

Dus stem en geef een reaktie!!

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## meisje17

heeey

Ik vind het helemaal nie erg om naar een gynaecoloog te gaan die mensen weten hoe ze met je om moeten gaan en zijn heel vriendelijk en stellen je op je gemak!Dat is echt fijn!Niemand hoeft bang te zijn ze zeggen vaak wat ze gaan doen!Ik was ook heel bang me eerste bezoek en nam me vriend mee en dat mocht ook alemaal en ja het deed geen pijn ik had een inwendige echo moeten maken en was toch bang dat dat pijn deed viel echt mee!

Groetjes Gina

----------


## angellus

Volgens mij is de vraag een beetje onbegrijpelijk gesteld :P is ja nou dat je wel of niet het erg vind om naar de gynacoloog te gaan ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leontien

Ja betekend dat je het niet erg vindt om naar de gynaecoloog te gaan. Bij B: heb je liever een mannelijk gynaecoloog en bij C: heb je liever een vrouwelijke gynaecoloog.

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## angellus

ok, :P
ik heb er zelf weinig aan (ben man, weinig met gynaecoloog te maken... toch? (toch hoop ik ergens dat mijn vriendin voor de vrouwelijke gyaecoloog gaat mocht het zover komen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ))
maar dat maakt het wat duidelijker, bedankt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nora

Ik vind het vervelend om naar de gynaecoloog te gaan. Ook al weet ik dat de gynaecoloog wel vaker het vrouwelijk lichaam heeft gezien. Dat maakt de spanning wel wat lichter. Maar ik vond mijn mannelijke gynaecoloog ook niet zo vriendelijk. Ik was nerveus, maar walsde er zo overheen. Ik kreeg het gevoel dat ik rare vragen stelde, terwijl ik gewoon duidelijkheid wilde. Hopelijk zijn ze niet allemaal zo.

----------


## Wendy

Hallo Nora,

Misschien kun je de volgende keer vragen of je een vrouwelijke gynaecoloog kan krijgen. Ik heb goede ervaringen met die van mij. Ze stelt me gerust, waardoor ik niet opzie om ernaar toe te gaan.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Petra717

Ik vind het echt niet fijn om naar de Gynaecoloog te gaan. 
Ik weet dat ze wel vaker een vrouwelijk lichaam hebben gezien en dat ze er verstand van hebben. Ik zag er voor mijn eerste bezoek dan ook niet tegen op. Maar nu wil ik niet meer, ik weet dat het eigenlijks wel nodig is. 
Hij gedroeg zich zo wantrouwend tegen over mij, alsof ik niet recht had op een eigen keuze. Alsof ik er verkeerd aan deed, alsof ik er niet goed over na had gedacht, alsof ik er niets van wist. Terwijl ik al zijn vragen van zijn overhoring allemaal goed had. Voro de overhoring kwam ik met een vraag aan zetten: zijn reactie de overhoring:S. Ik heb mij zo vriendelijk mogelijk tegen hem opgesteld, maar ik voelde me totaal niet veilig bij hem en dat werdt steeds erger. Ik ga dan ook echt niet terug na deze man. 

petra

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik vind het echt niet fijn om naar de Gynaecoloog te gaan. 
> Ik weet dat ze wel vaker een vrouwelijk lichaam hebben gezien en dat ze er verstand van hebben. Ik zag er voor mijn eerste bezoek dan ook niet tegen op. Maar nu wil ik niet meer, ik weet dat het eigenlijks wel nodig is. 
> Hij gedroeg zich zo wantrouwend tegen over mij, alsof ik niet recht had op een eigen keuze. Alsof ik er verkeerd aan deed, alsof ik er niet goed over na had gedacht, alsof ik er niets van wist. Terwijl ik al zijn vragen van zijn overhoring allemaal goed had. Voro de overhoring kwam ik met een vraag aan zetten: zijn reactie de overhoring:S. Ik heb mij zo vriendelijk mogelijk tegen hem opgesteld, maar ik voelde me totaal niet veilig bij hem en dat werdt steeds erger. Ik ga dan ook echt niet terug na deze man. 
> 
> petra


Ik heb één keer een 'kwal' van een gynaecoloog gehad, een oude vent,die absoluut géén medeleven toonde.  :Mad:  ..ik was 20jaar en had baarmoederhalskanker...ik heb mij een andere gevraagd;ook een man en die heeft mij héél goed geholpen en opgevolgd!!!
het belangrijkste is dat je je goed voelt bij een arts,anders komt dat jezelf toch niet ten goede!! DENK AAN JEZELF!!!  :Wink:  
grtjs Ag

----------


## Wendy_w

Ik ben in januari de eerste keer bij een gyneacoloog geweest (ik ben 35)en ik vond het behoorlijk eng. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen; hij stelde mij erg gerust en op mijn gemak met zijn onderzoek. Ik kan nu niet zeggen dat ik me bij het vervolg onderzoek op mijn gemak voelde, maar omdat het moest heb ik me erbij neergelegd. Denken dat het voor mijn gezondheid was heeft mij geholpen om me te kunnen ontspannen bij het onderzoek en om over mijn angst te komen om een mannelijke gyneacoloog te hebben.

gr.Wen

----------


## Petra717

> Ik heb één keer een 'kwal' van een gynaecoloog gehad, een oude vent,die absoluut géén medeleven toonde.  ..ik was 20jaar en had baarmoederhalskanker...ik heb mij een andere gevraagd;ook een man en die heeft mij héél goed geholpen en opgevolgd!!!
> het belangrijkste is dat je je goed voelt bij een arts,anders komt dat jezelf toch niet ten goede!! DENK AAN JEZELF!!!  
> grtjs Ag


Nou die van mij is zeker een kwal! en ga er zeker niet naar terug... Mijn huisarts/verpleegkundige zegt dat ik wel moet gaan. Haar vertrouw ik wel en heb mijn klacht daarom ook eerst bij haar neergelegd, zij verwees mij in december al door. Maar ik heb nog steeds geen afspraak gemaakt en ben het ook niet van plan! Als ik het ziekenhuis ben, ontwijk ik de afdeling ook. Dit was 1x en nooit weer...

Op je twintigste al baarmoederhalskanker, pffff petje af dat je zo sterk bent!
Lijkt mij nml echt geen pretje... is sowieso geen pretje, maar de plaats...
afschuwelijk! ik moet er niet aan denken! 

XXX Petra

----------


## Petra717

Van mijn klachten zie ik nu het positieve en laat het gewoon... .... in de hoop dat het vanzelf weer komt.

Petra

----------


## Agnes574

> Nou die van mij is zeker een kwal! en ga er zeker niet naar terug... Mijn huisarts/verpleegkundige zegt dat ik wel moet gaan. Haar vertrouw ik wel en heb mijn klacht daarom ook eerst bij haar neergelegd, zij verwees mij in december al door. Maar ik heb nog steeds geen afspraak gemaakt en ben het ook niet van plan! Als ik het ziekenhuis ben, ontwijk ik de afdeling ook. Dit was 1x en nooit weer...
> 
> Op je twintigste al baarmoederhalskanker, pffff petje af dat je zo sterk bent!
> Lijkt mij nml echt geen pretje... is sowieso geen pretje, maar de plaats...
> afschuwelijk! ik moet er niet aan denken! 
> 
> XXX Petra


lieve Petra,weer maar eens dank voor je reactie;heel lief!!
Het was idd geen pretje....maar ik ben,uiteindelijk operatief,goed geholpen en als het goed is kan ik nog gewoon zwanger worden..nog niet geprobeerd..komt misschien nog.. :Big Grin:  
en nu 13jaar later,laat ik vrijwillig nog steeds ieder half jaar een uitstrijkje nemen en bloedprikken ter controle;tot nu toe altijd goed nieuws gekregen,YES  :Smile:  
liefs Ag XXX

----------


## Petra717

> lieve Petra,weer maar eens dank voor je reactie;heel lief!!
> Het was idd geen pretje....maar ik ben,uiteindelijk operatief,goed geholpen en als het goed is kan ik nog gewoon zwanger worden..nog niet geprobeerd..komt misschien nog.. 
> en nu 13jaar later,laat ik vrijwillig nog steeds ieder half jaar een uitstrijkje nemen en bloedprikken ter controle;tot nu toe altijd goed nieuws gekregen,YES  
> liefs Ag XXX


You're welcome! 
Ik ben nu zelf twintig... en lijkt mij echt geen pretje, moet er niet aan denken! 
Vind het super dat je elk halfjaar laat testen... heb je nog steeds de spanning, bij het wachten op de uitslag? 
Hopelijk mogen de uitslagen voor altijd positief vallen! 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Agnes574

nee,ik heb niets van spanning meer bij en tijdens het onderzoek,en ook niet erna als ik moet wachten op de uitslag....of het nu goed of fout zit,die spanning heeft toch ook geen nut:take it like it comes! :Cool:  
DADA Petra,nu ga ik écht slapen  :Wink:  
Xx Ag

----------


## Petra717

> nee,ik heb niets van spanning meer bij en tijdens het onderzoek,en ook niet erna als ik moet wachten op de uitslag....of het nu goed of fout zit,die spanning heeft toch ook geen nut:take it like it comes! 
> DADA Petra,nu ga ik écht slapen  
> Xx Ag


En lkkr geslapen? Ik wel! 
Take it like is comes!  :Cool:  Helemaal waar!!! ben blij om te lezen dat je momenteel lekker in je vel zit! (haal ik ook uit de andere berichten.. veel positiever!)
Top meid! ga zo door! je bent het waard! 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Petra,
Héél goed dat je dit berichtje stuurt...ik was al vergeten dat ik nog de laatste uitslag moet gaan opvragen int UZ(die ivm baarmoederhalskanker)...moet er morgen toch zijn,dus kan ik het gelijk gaan vragen!!!

Thanks XXXXXX

----------


## Petra717

Eumm het berichtje was al van 12 APRIL  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maar goed dat je het nu leest  :Big Grin: 

Dikke knuff
en graag gedaan hoor! 
LOL



> Lieve Petra,
> Héél goed dat je dit berichtje stuurt...ik was al vergeten dat ik nog de laatste uitslag moet gaan opvragen int UZ(die ivm baarmoederhalskanker)...moet er morgen toch zijn,dus kan ik het gelijk gaan vragen!!!
> 
> Thanks XXXXXX

----------


## teddymaltezer

Helaas ik heb een verkrachting en een incestverleden ik ben er nog nooit geweest. Zal ik eerlijk zijn ik wil er helemaal niets mee te maken hebben.

Velen snappen tich mijn achtergrond niet.

----------


## Agnes574

Dat kan ik heel goed begrijpen,dat je daar absoluut niet naar toe wilt...vind het héél erg voor je!!

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

> Lieve Petra,
> Héél goed dat je dit berichtje stuurt...ik was al vergeten dat ik nog de laatste uitslag moet gaan opvragen int UZ(die ivm baarmoederhalskanker)...moet er morgen toch zijn,dus kan ik het gelijk gaan vragen!!!
> 
> Thanks XXXXXX


Dom hoor...nog vergeten te gaan vragen...ik weet echt niet wat er met mijn geheugen scheelt de laatste tijd;maar tes nie goe!!

Knuff XxXxX

----------


## Lindaatje

Niks erg aan ben blij dat ze er zijn.... heeft mij geholpen mijn baarmoederhalskanker op tijd te stoppen!!!!
Ook al is het een man, wat maakt mij het uit, als hij goed is en me helpt dan is dat toch fantastisch

groetjes Linda

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi Lindaatje...groot gelijk heb je!!!
Ik ben ook blij dat ze er zijn en heb er gelukkig ook geen schrik/schaamte van...bij mij is daardoor ook een halt toegeroepen aan mijn beginnende baarmoederhalskanker!!
Beter daar een paar keer teveel met je benen open,dan een ernstige ziekte hebben die niet behandeld wordt  :Wink:

----------


## Petra717

Toch vind ik toch een gevoelens kwestie... netals bij iedere arts... als jij je er niet prettig bij voelt en/of vervelende ervaring heb met een bepaalde arts, stap je er toch minder snel heen! 
Ik ben ook blij dat gynaecologen bestaan... maar naar mijn laatste bezoekje was voor mij duidelijk dat ik niet snel naar deze persoon zal terug keren! Heel belangrijk vind ik dat een arts naast dat hij/zij je medisch goed helpt ook je op juiste manier te benaderen (geen discriminatie etc, geruststelling indien nodig etc). Naar mijn laatste bezoekje had ik nog wel vragen, betreffende behandeling... Maar ik heb geen nieuwe afspraak gemaakt, puur wegens zijn gedrag! Weet eigenlijk dat ik het wel had moeten doen (huisarts had me opnieuw doorgestuurd)! Stom van mij, maar terug naar die arts zag ik niet zitten en ben ook niet meer gegaan. Heb me klacht me klacht gelaten..
Ik zal niet eerder weer gaan dan het echt nodig is! Nu hoef ik gelukkig niet meer terug naar dezelfde aangezien naar de andere kant van het land ben verhuisd. Maar zal er toch niet met plezier meer heen gaan... Terwijl ik er voor dat ene bezoekje totaal niet tegenop zag! 

knuffel, 
petra




> Hihi Lindaatje...groot gelijk heb je!!!
> Ik ben ook blij dat ze er zijn en heb er gelukkig ook geen schrik/schaamte van...bij mij is daardoor ook een halt toegeroepen aan mijn beginnende baarmoederhalskanker!!
> Beter daar een paar keer teveel met je benen open,dan een ernstige ziekte hebben die niet behandeld wordt

----------


## Déylanna

Ik moet deze maand naar de gynaecoloog toe. En ja, het is een mannelijke gynaecoloog.
Ik zie er niet tegen op om tegaan, wat betreft de gynaecoloog zelf dan. Het is niet de eerste keer dat hij een vrouwelijk lichaam bekijkt, toch?? En als het goed is heeft hij er verstand van. Tuurlijk heb ik liever een vrouwelijke gynaecoloog, maar dat het nu een man is boeit me niet.
Wel zie ik op tegen het onderzoek. Uit vorige ervaring weet ik dat zo'n onderzoek niet echt prettig is. Althans, bij mij niet.
Dus, ik heb gekozen voor: Ja ik zie er niet tegenop.

----------


## Mathilde-1

Ik vind inwendige onderzoeken altijd vervelend, maar nog vervelender bij een huisarts dan bij een gynaecoloog. Ik vind dat je dit soort klachten eigenlijk helemaal niet aan een huisarts zou behoeven voor te leggen en dat je er direct mee naar de gynaecoloog gaat. Daar zijn ze toch voor?

----------


## dotito

Als het een vrouw is heb ik daar geen problemen mee.Maar een mannelijke gynecoloog daar voel ik me persoonlijk niet goed bij.(krijg er den bibber van) :Confused: 

Nu zal ik even is iets vertellen echt gebeurd;Toen ik zwanger was dacht ik van ach ik zal naar ziekenhuis gaan naar de gynecoloog das goedkoper.
Ik had wel een goede vrouwelijke gynecoloog,maar dat was prive en dat was op den duur kostelijk.
nl.ik nog maar 19 was had ik nog niet zoveel geld.

Ale ik naar zh eindelijk maak een afspraak,de week erop kon ik komen.
Toen ik in de wachtzaal zat kreeg ik het al zenuwen niet te doen.En toen riep de dokter (een jonge man dus) mijn achternaam "mevr vermeiren"
waarop ik zei ""ik denk dat die al weg is"  :Big Grin: maar nu was het wel zo dat ik daar in de wachtzaal wel alleen zat.
Die dr.keek toens naar mij van ja ja zal wel?
Voelde mij echt niet op mijn gemak bij zo'n jonge dr.

uiteindelijk ben ik maar terug naar mijn vrouwelijk gynecoloog gegaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn eerste trip naar de gynaecoloog was niet leuk, maar dat kwam omdat ze me vertelden dat ik mijn ongeboren kind niet kon houden door mijn op dat moment in gebreke zijnde lichaam...  :Frown: 
Vorig jaar naar de gynaecoloog geweest en die was zo lief en zat zo vol passie over zijn werk! Hij vertelde me dat ik lichamelijk in orde ben, dat het er van binnen goed uit zag en ik alsnog kindjes zou kunnen krijgen volgens mijn baarmoederslijmvlies en dergelijke  :Smile:  Hij wees alles aan op dat echo apparaat en praatte over mijn eierstokken, eileiders en baarmoeder alsof hij praatte over de Mona Lisa of de David ofzo, echt geweldig  :Big Grin: 

Ik vind het geen probleem om naar de gynaecoloog te gaan, want dan weet ik tenminste wat en of er iets aan de hand is!

----------


## sietske763

totaal geen moeite mee, ook niet als het een man is...maar heb jaren op gynaecologie gewerkt, miss. dat dat scheelt

----------


## ikke64

Discriminatie, kan ik niet over mee praten  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

dat is een goeie ikke, hahahaha
gr

----------

